

Ask HN: What accounting services do you use? - kal00ma

I'm a self-employed developer and recently formed an LLC.  I'm not too keen on doing business taxes four times a year and am looking for an online accounting service that's as polished as the other tools I use (freshbooks, etc.).<p>Any recommendations?
======
bks
Call me stupid but I use Quickbooks Online from Intuit - why, you might ask?

Because when it comes to accounting and having these processes outsourced I
make sure that it is a familiar an interface as it can be for my accountant.

The online version syncs to my banks accounts, paypal and but it does not auto
sync to freshbooks.

~~~
kal00ma
Is there any reason you go from quickbooks -> your accountant instead of
letting Intuit handle everything (tax filing, etc.)?

I'm trying to avoid hiring an actual (expensive) human accountant if I can..

------
thinkcomp
We just made ThinkLink (<http://www.thinklink.com>) available to the public.
One of the advantages is that it figure out your business taxes for you
(provided you keep good records). It would be great to get your feedback.

